# Which MBTI type(s) most likely hate repeating themselves?



## n.yumikim (Jan 20, 2012)

Which MBTI type(s) most likely hate repeating themselves?
And why?


----------



## Panwow (Mar 10, 2012)

n.yumikim said:


> Which MBTI type(s) most likely hate repeating themselves?
> And why?


INTPs probably? Ahh I don't know why.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Any TJ type I guess.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I hate repeating myself.
I hate repeating myself.
I hate repeating myself.
I hate repeating myself.
I hate repeating myself.
I hate repeating myself.
I hate repeating myself.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't stand it, especially if it's to somebody who has nothing to do with the topic at all. Or when they weren't listening to you (as in, deliberately doing something else while you were talking).


----------



## doublexuan (Feb 27, 2012)

I hate repeating myself. In fact I even hate explaining myself the first time.


----------



## n.yumikim (Jan 20, 2012)

so far, all i's. as for me, i hate repeating myself because it throws off my suave.. heh.

+ when I'm in my Ti/Si loop. total efficiency-driven and repeating just kills that.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

It seems like this could be a Te thing (so, xxTJ)– it isn't "efficient" to repeat oneself. This is why I tend to jump down the throats of those who didn't catch it the first time. Likely Ni, too, as Ni-use is described as hard to translate to others.

So, INTJ would hate it the most? That wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## tannguyen1 (Feb 21, 2011)

spiderfrommars said:


> It seems like this could be a Te thing (so, xxTJ)– it isn't "efficient" to repeat oneself. This is why I tend to jump down the throats of those who didn't catch it the first time. Likely Ni, too, as Ni-use is described as hard to translate to others.
> 
> So, INTJ would hate it the most? That wouldn't surprise me.


She is right. I agree with her most. If anyone questions this, let them be shot on the spot.
To make myself clear, just for those who don't understand.
“Don’t make me repeat the same thing many times.”


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't care much for it...i feel like it wastes time.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Strange that no one has mentioned ISTPs. We're notorious for refusing to repeat ourselves. If you miss something we say, just forget it and move on.


----------



## Sunfox (Apr 11, 2011)

I HATE IT.

I usually refuse to repeat myself.
If they weren't going to listen the first time, chances are they don't care anyway. -__-

And if they accidentally missed it, I just hate repeating myself so much that I won't anyway...


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

As an INFJ, I feel a little disappointed when someone I who I really care for and try to listen and understand, ask me to repeat myself. I already feel as if no one listens to what I say, and I rarely feel that when they do that they understand my meaning. I get asked to repeat myself 93.943% of the time that I ever speak. So I do find it a bit troublesome especially if I'm in a group that is discussing a topic that they themselves are well informed about, and I have done my research.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Owfin said:


> I hate repeating myself.
> I hate repeating myself.
> I hate repeating myself.
> I hate repeating myself.
> ...


I'm sorry, didn't quite catch it. You hate depleting yourself?


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate repeating myself, but I often do, especially on forums.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I most definitely hate repeating myself.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate repeating myself... And if I have to repeat myself it's highly likely I'm going to have some serious attitude in my voice when I ask/tell something again.

My husband has a really bad habit of zoning out (Damn you, INTJ get out of your head!) and I'll be staring at him waiting on a response and he'll just look at me and ask what... Most of the time I tell him to just forget it....not that it does any good since he'll nag me until I tell him again. :frustrating:


----------



## Kittann (Apr 12, 2010)

I think this thread establishes that no one likes repeating themselves. :tongue:
I have to agree with what Sunfox said. I'm particular about who I reveal my thoughts to, so if someone doesn't listen I get offended and don't want to bring it up again.
(Which is admittedly hypocritical as I am the most spacey creature, and often zone out during conversations)​


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm too lazy to talk, horrible. I hate repeating myself too... Even in cyberspace. I'm such a snorlax.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't really think this is type related. I have a high amount of patience so I don't mind repeating myself (as long as it wasn't a long statement), compared to the rest of my family (ENFP, ISFJ, INTP). My ENFP twin is also the same as me in this regard as compared to my ENFP dad.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think type is relevant. But undoubtedly they would have to be introverted. 

INTX if I had to choose.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

This really needs more context(like many questions like this), if you're talking about doing repetitive tasks, following a routine, ExxPs would generally be the most averse to repeating themselves.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

i dont like repeating myself without reason
i have no qualms about reiterating myself


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

When it comes to repeating information, even if it's intriguing to the person, I would say INXJs hands-down take the title. It might be a demonic Si thing (Ni doms' last function), where shuffling through facts and thinking back on facts (after all, Si is often compared to a mental storehouse) totally undermines my use of Ni - I loathe repeating myself in these instances (I guess being a teacher for years on end would be a total pain-in-the-ass for me - I'd probably have to throw a ton of novelty in my lesson plans just to get through them everyday) and I loathe when others repeat the same things I've heard before a lot and expect me to head down memory lane discussing the memorable details, unless I'm allowed to pull an Ni on them and search for deeper implications in them. Most of the Ni doms I know are among the most straightforward speakers I know and never rehash stuff much at all - this can be somewhat detrimental when it comes down to others having a conversation with them though, since they often tend to have a brief way of intuitively summing up facts (and also subjective, since Ni is an introverted function), so others might be very lost with what they're getting at - I'm very guilty of deliberately omitting facts to cut straight to the heart of a question (and thus, sounding very vague), since I just hate repeating past information - it doesn't come naturally and when I attempt, I tend to get rather irritable and stutter over it/sound like I'm hating every minute of it - then, others wonder what my issue is.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Wouldn't most people hate repeating themselves, whether that be a task or verbally ? I would assume everyone would want to get it right the first time and hope the listener get's it right too. To repeat is so annoying, although i can't relate it with type, silly OP.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I _*HATE*_ repeating myself. The first time I made a type-related video, it was one of the first things I mentioned as part of my personality, type-linked or not. 

When you put significant amounts of time into coming up with a precise, conceptually innovative way of explaining something and such aspects are either not really valued or simply misunderstood, it's maddening. Then, repeating in a more "simplistic" manner just so people "understand it" - from my perspective, in an incomplete or inaccurate way. Yes, it might seem arrogant to think this way, but it ultimately comes down to a "good" (if biased and sometimes non-accommodating way) intention, I believe - wanting others to understand. 

I usually give the person 3 strikes, and if they don't get it by then, _I'm_ out.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I would think anybody with a low level of patience, such as myself for example. 

I actually got very agitated and raised my voice at a coworker today because she asked me to repeat myself twice times over the same issue - after that, I just told her to move and I would take care of it myself. I hate it.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I would have to agree with the INTX votes. At least in my experience that seems to be the case. Although they're certainly not the only ones. I generally get the vibe from the ones I know that it's really irritating that someone didn't get it the first time, while from others I think I more often just get the impression of them being too lazy or already 'over it' themselves and not caring enough about whatever it was they just said to want to bother with it.

Personally I will pretty much repeat myself as many times as someone asks me to. I guess I'm really patient? I'm more interested in knowing everything is clear for the other person and don't find it too much effort to say something again. 

I will take a moment to rant now.....sorry....
This is one pet peeve that peeves me. I find it annoying and arrogant (or self-centered) when people refuse to repeat themselves, unless the person asking them to do so is deliberately trying to annoy them. To me it's like, if you don't really want me to hear it, then don't say it in the first place. If you really do want me to hear it then that means you do whatever it takes to communicate it. 

Along with that I just honnestly don't get what is so horrible about saying something again. For whatever reason it just doesn't bother me to do so. 

When you say something and someone doesn't catch it, but expresses interest in knowing what it was, refusing to tell them is like a taunt and a refusal to connect which is infuriating and insulting. When I know I've missed something I'm bothered by it untill I find out what it was, so when people refuse to include me it's really irritating. It often feels like a kind of manipulative game by hinting that they know something you don't, by making an offer/giving you a taste of something inside them and then closing you out and refusing to share, making you feel like an unworthy outsider. It feels like somehow my inability to hear you mumble somehow makes me unworthy of knowing you. 

Now I do understand that sometimes whatever someone says really is totally irrelevant and there is no need for the other person to actually hear it. But, the person asking "What?" doesn't know that. You may say "it's not important", but they're still left thinking, well maybe I'd like to determine for myself whether what you say is important to me, but now I'm just left with a big question mark, and how do I know you're not now trying to hide something from me? 

I can understand to some extent, being frustrated by people not paying attention to you, but from my experience anyways, most of the time when I have to ask someone to repeat themselves it's not a case of me disregarding them. Usually it's simply that they spoke too quietly for me to hear, or there's too much going on around me pulling at my attention making it hard for me to focus even though I'm trying, or what they said triggered one of those random N strings of thought that just dragged my brain off with it which is in many cases a sign that I actually am engaging with what the person is saying. If my mind isn't responding with it's own thoughts, then I can pay complete attention to every word, but I wouldn't call it very quality attention.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

INTP, and I absolutely hate repeating myself. I don't necessarily mind rephrasing myself if the clarity of my original statement is bad; however, if I've rephrased myself more than two or three times I get extremely impatient. If I can explain something directly, and then explain something through metaphor and the person doesn't get it ... yeah. That's what ultimately ticks me off.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I absolutely hate repeating myself. I dont mind if someone didn't hear me, but if people dont _understand_ what I am saying, I have little patience in sitting down and explaining it to them. It isnt because I dont think they're worth my time or anything like that, I just dont want to have to slow myself down all the time because then I lose my train of thought. If they allow me to finish my statement, then I can go back and explain, but I hate it when people just interrupt with "what" "wait, huh?" etc. all the time instead of hearing me out.


----------



## Zyforb (Jan 22, 2012)

I sure as hell know I despise any form of redundancy whatsoever. It is extremely frustrating when someone (including myself) repeats themselves in any manner.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

new topic? Which types LOVE repeating themselves?


----------



## Louisex (Apr 2, 2012)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> new topic? Which types LOVE repeating themselves?


My ESFJ friend adores it, she'll happily tell me the same story four or five times and embellish it slightly more each time.


----------

